# RL4F03A Governor gear source!



## farna (Nov 5, 2004)

Nissan wants to sell you a gear and shaft for over $200. You can get an aftermarket gear only for under $20 (including shipping in the US) from Aceomatic (www.aceomatic.com). The part number is 4843961. Description is gear, governor, 16T, 1.4" long, 0.475" bore. I counted teeth and measured -- it's the right one! I couldn't believe Nissan was screwing us THAT bad! Now the downside. It's a nylon/plastic gear just like the factory gear, not a bronze gear like you get from Nissan. My car has 150K on it and it looks like the gear has been replaced before -- the governor cover had a little RTV around the o-ring which I doubt is factory. I don't know when it was replaced so can't say anything about how long the gear will last. Mine was perfectly stripped! I have driven the car for about two years and put around 10K on it, so the gear lasts at least that long! I suspect it's about a 50K part. Good enough for me though.

If you're overseas or at an APO/FPO address, Aceomotive won't send it. They referred me to another company (don't have the name) at 1-866-256-7229. I used a Korean calling card to make the call. I had to explain what an APO/FPO was, but once they knew it was just dropped in the US mail there was no problem. 

For those who don't know, military APO/FPO addresses are in the US. You send the package to an Air Post Office (Army/Air Force) or Fleet Post Office (Navy/Marines) to the states then the military takes it from there. So you're just sending in the states. Can't send UPS (or FedEx) to an APO or FPO though, has to be US Postal System (USPS).


----------



## bwilbert (Sep 23, 2005)

Thanks for the info. It helped me with my 87 Sentra governor problem :cheers:


----------



## rx7racr (Jan 25, 2004)

I'm a sentra rookie. 

Is the RL4F03A, by chance, the 4-spd (w/overdrive) Auto tranny that would have been on a 1992 XE with a 1.6L?


----------



## 5thgenmaxima (May 11, 2006)

rx7racr said:


> I'm a sentra rookie.
> 
> Is the RL4F03A, by chance, the 4-spd (w/overdrive) Auto tranny that would have been on a 1992 XE with a 1.6L?


Bump...10 Char


----------



## G_Spot (Mar 28, 2008)

i got the gear from nissan for 15 bux


----------



## Stephaniems (May 4, 2010)

I'm looking for one of these gears and I've called nissan they want well over 200 for the whole assembly. Does anyone have a currant place to buy just the gear. Thanks for any help


----------



## bwilbert (Sep 23, 2005)

*transmission parts source*

https://buy.axiom.com/default.aspx


----------



## Stephaniems (May 4, 2010)

I went there and they are asking for user ID and password I signed up for one but that was a week ago. Any other places for it? Or is it normal to wait a week for an account thing?


----------



## 5thgenmaxima (May 11, 2006)

Every couple of years or so this message gets bumped from someone who found this article by searching "governor gear" for nissan sentras. I don't post here anymore since most people here don't have much experience working on cars. (Understandably people who currently own 1992 Sentra's are either old women or teenage kids who got one for their first car.) However, I do get e-mails every couple of months or years when someone replys to this posting. I never was able to get the gear from the source people on this website claim they can get it from. Here's what I did.

I removed the governor cover. It was seized on so I had to destroy it and replace the snap ring that holds it on. I bought an oem worm gear for the governor. I work at a Nissan dealer, so I got the parts pretty cheap. It ended up costing me around $84 IIRC since I had to replace the worm gear, the governor cover and snap ring. The gear and pin itself was around $18 IIRC. I think MSRP on the part (What the part should cost you) was around $35-40. 

Click here for a picture of the part you need. part #90 in the picture on the bottom in row E is the part you need.
http://www.shinseiauto.com/japanese/transtar/atrl3f01a04.pdf
The OEM part # from Nissan is 31894-01X02. 

It's a pretty easy fix. You simply remove the snap ring, get a flat head screw driver and pop the governor cover loose. (Try to be fragile with the cover so not to destroy it.) I had to punch a hole in the cover with a screw driver then bend it out. After you get the cover off simply pull the governor up. Once you have the governor in your hand find a punch and hammer and tap out the center pin that holds the gear on the governor. Slide the new gear over the governor and tap the new pin into the govenor to hold the new gear in place. Install is opposite of removal. Takes about 1/2 an hour start to finish.

Disclaimer: Nissan (and all manufacturers) constantly update their part #'s. This may not be a good part # anymore.....For the major problem you might run into.... Manufacturers are only required to stock and sell parts for their vehicles for 10 years after production of the vehicle ends. They haven't built this transmission for quite a while, so IF you're really lucky and they haven't depleted their stock yet this part will still be available from Nissan. If not you may be SOL and may have to find a whole governor somewhere.

Good luck.


----------



## MFNchip (Jan 20, 2021)

Bump! Hey 5thgen did you get the email? Hope your still bangin through gears on this thing. If not get another 1. We are still out here, trying to see where these trannys fail and make it stronger to find the next weak point. Then bigger turbo and do it all again!! Thanks for the part number. Your friend from the future!! Or back to the future. Chip


----------

